# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > **CONFIDENTIAL** BLOOD TESTING and 5 Day STEROID CLEANSE! >  Superdrol Testing

## serban911

Hey 

What are your guys opinions on the detection of Superdrol ( 2a-17a-dimethyl-5a-androst-3-one ), as well as that of Nolvadex ( tamoxifen citrate ), specifically:

- Detection times?
- Effectiveness of 5-day steroid cleanse?
- Ways to improve chance of a negative result?

Thanks.

Serb

----------


## Ashop

> Hey 
> 
> What are your guys opinions on the detection of Superdrol ( 2a-17a-dimethyl-5a-androst-3-one ), as well as that of Nolvadex ( tamoxifen citrate ), specifically:
> 
> - Detection times?
> - Effectiveness of 5-day steroid cleanse?
> - Ways to improve chance of a negative result?
> 
> Thanks.
> ...




thats a detection time that I'm unaware of

----------


## james21

pulled this from another board hope it helps, although later in the thread someone said the NCAA specifically tests for SD.

Ok, so it appears that laboratory testing for testosterone /ASS (or any of there known metabolites) may be accomplished by several methods, the most common of which are a) antibody based screening like ELISA (ELISA - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia), which can be prohibitavly expensive if an entire team or school system is being tested; b) Liquid Chromatography (Chromatography - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia ), which is the best financial choice in terms of cost vs. volume/accuracy; or c) TLC (Thin layer chromatography - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia ), which is the low cost alternative, but should really only be used for initial analysis.
Hence, Liquid Chromatography Mass Spectrometry (LC/MS/MS) seems to be the standard use most often.

Good, broad ranging urine tests include the following (this is the test used at my University):

STEROIDS DETECTED
- Tetrahydrogestrinone (THG)
- Boldenone (Equipoise )
- Hydroxyboldenone (Metabolite)
- Clostebol (Steranobol)
- Clenbuterol 
- Dehydroepiandrosterone (DHEA)
- Testosterone
- Epitestosterone
- Oxymesterone (Oranabol) 
- Oxandrolone (Anavar )
- Methyloxandrolone (Metabolite)
- Stanozolol (Winstrol )
- Hydroxystanozolol (Metabolite)
- Flouxymesterone (Halotestin )
- 6B-hydroxyflouxymesterone (Metabolite)
- Androsterone
- 19-Norandrosterone (Metabolite)

Standard cutoff level of 2 ng/ml for all compounds
• Excludes testosterone and epitestosterone 
• Except in rare cases, naturally occurring, or endogenous, steroids will not be detected in urine above 2 ng/ml 
• Any presence of non-naturally occurring, or exogenous, steroids indicates use of an anabolic agent, but the cutoff will remain at 2 ng/ml because of detection limits 

T/E Ratio cutoff level of 4:1 
• Testosterone and its inactive structural isomer epitestosterone are at roughly a 1:l ratio in healthy adults 
• An imbalance in testosterone levels of more than 4 times the amount of epitestosterone indicates that extra testosterone was introduced into the body 

Other reasons for elevated levels, or "false positives" * 
• Oral contraceptives, or birth control containing norethisterone 
• Possible pregnancy 
• Meat or dietary supplements containing one or more steroids on the panel 
• Medical conditions that cause higher levels of endogenous steroids

So, the question remains, does SD generate any of those metabolites? My guess would be no…but that’s just a guess. However, many testing companies--including the American Screening Corp --also offers “Customized Steroid /Drug Panels available upon request.” Which mean a few pills and they would have a standard to test by.

All in all, I’d go with the suspension—this point is mot, suspension isn’t.

----------

